
Ask HN: What will coding look like in 10, 25, 50, 100, 1000 years? - TravisHeeter
How do you think professional programming will change in the short term and as x approaches infinity?<p>I&#x27;m thinking in terms of [The Clean Coder](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Clean-Coder-Conduct-Professional-Programmers-ebook&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B0050JLC9Y), but if you&#x27;re not familiar, feel free to use your own metrics.
======
ddingus
In some distant future, people writing code will be seen as dangerous. Few
will know how. Some of them will be weaponized.

Agents will deliver on requests and factor problem sets and assist in
solutions. We get augmented and assisted.

Computer code will be something basic, a useful, but guarded infrastructure.

Biological systems and tools will be like code is today, only humans will be
assisted by these agents, large bodies of code from days of old. Mastery of
biological code will prove an order or two more complex than any computer,
Turing code will. Vast numbers of proteins, emergent properties, effects...

Emergent tools will be artifacts of our work today. We will not fully
understand them, and they will be guarded much like some very specialized
things are today. We know what they do, but why is an area of intense, and
also closely guarded study.

Think current AI trained and performant, but not well understood. It will be
like that.

People using rogue tools will be criminalized. Integration of code, these
emergent agents and biotech will raise the stakes very considerably.

Bugs, virii will literally have death and major environmental consequences.
Basics like networks are robust, ubiquitous and very well guarded due to their
necessity. Few will hold keys. Rogue agents are hunted, employed or killed.

There is a fiction book I like which speaks to some of this.

The Bohr Maker

There are others. Anyone want to toss recommendations out there?

